# Mass Market Fountain Maker...



## Holz Mechaniker (Mar 14, 2014)

Twsbi is in advanced R&D of wood bodied fountain pens. Article here 
Thoughts on if this will help our sales or hurt?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 14, 2014)

I work in the office furniture industry and many years ago the veneer industry came out with "reconsituted veneers". These were veneers made from a "man made log". The log was created with dyed wood fibers that were compressed with binders. They sliced off to create the veneers. They didn't look much like real wood and never had the great grain patterns that real wood has.

They have gotten much better over the years, here is a sample of a Zebra wood veneer that we use that is made like this. 






It is pretty plain as far as grain goes, but that is what they want in the office furniture, so that it looks the same all the time. 

I would think that Twsbi is going to have the same issues. They will have stable wood bodies but they are all going to look the same, pretty plain with no real grain pattern. I don't think that is going to hurt because they are never going to match mother nature and what she can create.

Just my thoughts,
Mike


----------

